

Facebook to lose $150 million next year - hoan
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/facebook-to-lose-150m-next-year/

======
henning
No matter how much money it makes, Facebook is a roach motel where your data
goes to die.

------
zecg
What IS Facebook's underlaying technology? I Googled, but nothing substantial.

~~~
staunch
They're running a massive web app. That means they have all the usual stuff
any site would need. I imagine it's mostly just a matter of adding enough
servers to handle their growing load. They must do quite a bit of data
crunching as well.

Their third party app infrastructure must be quite significant. They're
proxying and processing huge amounts of traffic. Almost certainly doing it
with a custom server app that's probably quite interesting technically.

A huge portion of that $150M must be going towards network infrastructure
(where it's damned easy to spend millions) and datacenter space/power, etc.

------
tlrobinson
A sensationalist headline from a (lame) Facebook "competitor"... hmmmm.

~~~
rrival
Since when is plentyoffish a facebook competitor? You should read his blog -
his insights are valuable.

~~~
staunch
Dating is a significant part of what Facebook is used for. They're definitely
competitors.

~~~
rrival
There's some overlap, but I don't think either company would suggest that,
unless they did so in the broad sense of competing for a user's time on the
internet. I'd be interested to see stats on dating on FB though.

